# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  kako podnijeti zahtjev za razvod braka?

## iri

Molim za pomoć,
zanima me kako podnijeti zahtjev za razvod braka i da li je to pametno u ovom trenutku ili što? Brak nam nikako ne funkcionira, imamo dijete od 2 godine i 2 mjeseca i malog od 7 mjeseci. Problema je bilo jako puno,a sada ih ima i sve više. Prodali smo stan (koji je glasio na njegovog oca), na njegovo inzistiranje jer mu je bio potreban novac za započimanje privatnog posla za vrijeme moje visoke trudnoće, iselili samo se početkom 5-og mjeseca kad mi je mlađe dijete imalo 2 mjeseca. On je otišao u Zagorje pokrenut posao, a ja sam se preselila majci u nadi da će što prije napraviti sve to što mu treba i da će što prije počet dizat kat na kući njegovih roditelja kao što je i bio dogovor. Kat se nije počeo dizat sad jer se nema novaca (sve je novce uložio u posao) nego ćemo to uraditi na proljeće. Vrlo je rijetko viđamo obzirom na prirodu tog posla tako da je sva briga oko djece na meni. Jako se svađamo i jako je bezobrazan prema meni, a događaj koji je prelio čašu se desio ovaj vikend. Bili smo na rođendanu njegove majke i nakon toga izašli van u društvu njegovog brata i njegove cure. Bili smo u jednom kafiću, a nakon što se on zatvorio odlučili smo se na još jedno piće u jednom drugom kafiću. Kad smo došli pred taj drugi moj muž je izjavio da ne ide unutra jer on ide kući. Tada je i njegov brat isto to izjavio. Njegova cura i ja smo otišle unutra na zahod i popit još jedno piće nakon čega su njih dvojica ušla unutra i tražila ključeve od auta jer oni idu. Pitao me da li idem s njim i neka eksam to piće. rekla sam da ne mogu eksati i neka me pričeka da popijem. Njegive riječi:"Eksaj to i idemo" - "Ne mogu eksati, čekaj" - "Eksaj to, reko sam ti" - "Ne mogu eksati, čekaj, daj si popi piće, daj nemoj biti takav, izašla sam nakon 3 godine, lijepo mi je, tvoji starci čuvaju klince, ovo je prilika koja se ne propušta" - ""reko sam ti da eksaš, idemo" Nisam htjela eksati jer ne mogu i zato što mi stalno naređuje. Dao mi je 200 kn (što je jako čudno s njegove strane) i otišao. Izašla sam van nakon cca 5 minuta, dok sam popušila cigaretu do kraja (već je gorila tako da to nije moglo dugo trajati) i njih nije više bilo na parkiralištu. Prešetala sam se 3 puta ispred kafića i kad sam skužila da ih nema krenula sam doma. Napominjem da sam bila bez jakne, bez torbe, bez mobitela i s tim 200 kn koje mi je dao (Bogu hvala da sam ih uzela) u kvartu koji ne pozman daleko od doma usred noći.Prvo nisam znala gdje sam niti u kojem smjeru uopće krenuti. Pitala sam prolaznika gdje je taksi... da skratim, pješačila sam cca pol sata do taksija i kad sam stigla kući prvo otišla na zahod, a on zamnom "kaj si došla rigati?" kao da sam nekava alkoholičarka. Naravno da sam si popila, kao i svi mi ali daleko od toga da bi rigala. Nakon toga sam došla u kuhinju gdje je on i dalje pio sa svojim bratom (tad sam skužila da nema ni njegove cure) gdje smo se tako gadno posvadili i derali da smo probudili njegove roditelje koji su došli dole intervenirati. Ja sam se ko luda derala "ostavili ste me ko psa" na rubu živčanog sloma. Naravno da je on spava sa svojim bratom, a drugo jutro otišao u Zagorje, a da se nismo niti vidjeli na obostranu želju. Navečer je nazvao "kaj se duriš, sama si si kriva". ne želim više s njim razgovarati, osječam se posramljeno i užasno uvrijeđeno i povrijeđeno.
Znam da sam se jako raspisala, ima toga još pa koga interesira neka potraži stare postove.
Mene interesira kakve su šanse po mene da pokrenem brakorazvodnu parnicu, s dvoje male djece. Nemam novaca, živim kod majke, prijavljena sam privremeno i ugovor mi ističe i 3. mjesecu kad i porodiljni. Da li je pametnije da čekam zaposlenje? Znam da on ne može dobiti razvod ako ga pokrene obzirom da sam na porodiljnom, ali da lija to mogu i kakve su mi šanse? Ne želim se dovesti u situaciju da mi sud na bilo koji način onemogući djecu ili da su djeca kod njega više nego što je to u klasičnim slučajevima - vikendi, pola godišnjeg... Bojim se da bi mogla imati problema obzirom da nemam stalan posao, niti novaca i da živim s mamom. 
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovorima i ispričavam da dugom pismu, ali ne nogu kraće. Hvala

----------


## mama courage

iri
to što nemaš zaposlenje ili da čekaš da se zaposliš nema veze s tvojom brakorazvodnom parnicom. na kraju krajeva imas pravni telefon udruge BABE, pa te žene mogu besplatno posavjetovati što i kako (nađem ti kasnije broj). čak taj zahtjev možeš i sama napisati i predati sudu (mada bi vam jeftinije bilo da idete na sporazumni razvod braka). 




> Ne želim se dovesti u situaciju da mi sud na bilo koji način onemogući djecu ili da su djeca kod njega više nego što je to u klasičnim slučajevima - vikendi, pola godišnjeg...


zato ćeš se unaprijed pobrinuti i pokazati sudu da si ti majka koja je jaka, samosvjesna, odlučna, koja zna što hoće. koja možda nema novca, al će imati posla i koja ima majku koja će pomoći oko skrbi s djecom. al zato trebas biti pripremljena i ne prepustiti ništa slučaju (to je više pitanje psihičke pripreme)




> Bojim se da bi mogla imati problema obzirom da nemam stalan posao, niti novaca i da živim s mamom.


posao ćeš imati, a koliko sam pročitala i malu djecu. uglavnom majke zadržavaju djecu, posebice kad su tako mala, posebice za ovo 7 mj. dijete koje bi trebala dojiti pa nema šanse da ti to itko oduzme. 

eh, sad... ima tu toliko stvari koje bih ti rado napisala. 
kao prvo - ova svađa ne mora ništa značiti. sutra se možete pomoriti. prije razvoda ja bih razmislila jel to u biti ono što želim. ipak imate dvoje male djece i ipak ste prema njima dužni malo razmisliti o vašem ponašanju i načinu na koji način vase nesuglasice možete riješiti. jel možda sva ta situacija eskalirala (novi posao, razdvojenost, možda i njemu ne ide kako si se zamislio), oboje ste malo temparamentni i sl. u svakom slučaju bih ti predložila bračnog savjetnika. a ako je njemu stalo do vašeg braka, morat će na to pristati. ne bih se upuštala u gradnju stana iznad njegovih ako ste u takvoj emocionalnoj situaciji kakvoj sada jeste. 

znači prvo ili bračni savjetnik ili ako baš ne ide - onda odvjetnika. jer što se tiče podjele imovine i djece - tu nastaje novo bojno polje.

i da, još nešto - nemoj dozvoliti da te plaši prijetnjama da će ti oduzeti djecu i sl. mislim, to je toliko česta prijetnja koja je potpuno - prazna. ponavljam tvoja djeca su premala da bi se odvojila od tebe, posebice ovo mlađe. tako da nemoj dozvoliti da on vidi da te je toga strah i da te time može ucjenjivati. nek uzme djecu, nakon tri neprospavane noći ima da ih vrati brže nego što ih je uzeo.   :Laughing:  naravno sve ovo ne znači da on kao otac nema neka prava, a to je da ih viđa, da se druži s njima, da odlučuje o njima... i naravno da plaća alimentaciju.

ovo bi sad bilo ovako ad hoc. opet bih ti predlagala da prvo sjedneš, s njim zajedno i da si porazgovarate gdje vam je brak završio. jer nekad ste se voljeli i niste se tako ćašćavali.

----------


## mačkulina

kako podnjeti zahjev?

ovako prije podnošenja zahtjeva obrati pozornost na mirenje/posredovanje (koje je nužno)

2. Razvod braka

Članak 42.

(1) Razvod braka može tužbom zahtijevati bračni drug, a oba bračna druga sporazumnim zahtjevom.

(2) Muž nema pravo na tužbu za razvod braka za vrijeme trudnoće žene ili dok njihovo dijete ne navrši godinu dana života.

Članak 43.

Sud će razvesti brak:

1. ako utvrdi da su bračni odnosi teško i trajno poremećeni, ili

2. ako je od prestanka bračne zajednice protekla godina dana, ili

3. ako oba bračna druga sporazumno zahtijevaju razvod bra*ka.

3. Posredovanje prije razvoda braka

Članak 44.  (Ovaj članak primjenjuje se od 31. prosinca 2005. godine)

*Postupak posredovanja provodi se:*

1) kad se postupak radi razvoda braka pokreće tužbom,

2) kad se postupak radi razvoda braka pokreće sporazumnim zahtjevom, a bračni drugovi imaju maloljetnu zajedničku ili posvojenu djecu ili djecu nad kojom ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb na*kon punoljetnosti

 Članak 46. (Ovaj članak primjenjuje se od 31. prosinca 2005. godine)

(1) Kad sud primi tužbu ili sporazumni zahtjev iz članka 44. ovoga Zakona na prvom ročištu zatražit će od bračnih drugova da odmah izjave kojem se centru za socijalnu skrb, savjetovalištu za brak i obitelj ili osobi ovlaštenoj za pružanje stručne pomoći (posredovatelju) žele obratiti radi pokušaja uklanjanja bračnih nesuglasica odnosno dogovora o uređenju pravnih posljedica razvoda braka.

(2) Sud će ispitati stranke da li postoji sporazum o tome s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti, o njegovim susretima i druženju s drugim roditeljem, odnosno o smještaju djeteta tijekom trajanja parnice za razvod braka.

(3) Ako se bračni drugovi nisu sporazumjeli pred kim će se postupak posredovanja provesti, sud će po službenoj dužnosti donijeti odluku o izboru posredovatelja.

(4) Sud će u slučajevima iz stavka 1. i 3. ovoga članka bez odgode donijeti odluku pred kim će se postupak posredovanja provesti i dostaviti je posredovatelju. Protiv odluke iz stavka 3. ovoga članka nije dopuštena posebna žalba.

(5) Bračni drugovi dužni su u roku od petnaest dana od dana donošenja odluke iz stavka 4. ovoga članka pokrenuti postupak posredovanja.

Članak 47. (Ovaj članak primjenjuje se od 31. prosinca 2005. godine)

(1) Ustanova ili pojedinac koji provodi posredovanje pozvat će bračne drugove, po pravilima o osobnoj dostavi, da osobno bez punomoćnika sudjeluju u postupku.

(2) Ako se pozivu na posredovanje ne odazove tužitelj, odnosno oba bračna druga koji su podnijeli sporazumni zahtjev i ne opravdaju svoj izostanak posredovatelj će odmah o tome pisano obavijestiti sud.

(3) Ako bračni drugovi odustanu od postupka posredovanja posredovatelj će odmah o tome pisano obavijestiti sud.

(4) U slučaju iz stavka 2. i 3. ovoga članka smatra se da je tužba ili sporazumni zahtjev za razvod braka povučen.

Članak 48. (Ovaj članak primjenjuje se od 31. prosinca 2005. godine)

(1) Posredovatelj će o uzrocima koji su doveli do poreme*ćenosti bračnih odnosa ispitati stranke te nastojati da se ti uzroci otklone i bračni drugovi pomire.

(2) Posredovatelj će upoznati bračne drugove s pravnim i s psihosocijalnim posljedicama razvoda braka.

Članak 49. (Ovaj članak primjenjuje se od 31. prosinca 2005. godine)

(1) Posredovatelj je dužan u roku od tri mjeseca od primitka odluke suda iz članka 46. stavak 3. provesti i okončati postupak posredovanja.

(2) Posredovatelj je dužan stručno mišljenje dostaviti bračnim drugovima po pravilima o osobnoj dostavi u roku od petnaest dana od okončanja postupka posredovanja.

Članak 50. (Ovaj članak primjenjuje se od 31. prosinca 2005.  godine)

(1) Ustanova ili pojedinac koji je proveo posredovanje dostavit će stručno mišljenje i centru za socijalnu skrb ako bračni drugovi imaju maloljetnu zajedničku ili posvojenu djecu ili djecu nad kojom ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon punoljetnosti.

(2) Stručno mišljenje dostavlja se centru za socijalnu skrb koji nije provodio postupak, prema prebivalištu roditelja s kojim djeca žive.

(3) Ako djeca žive odvojeno od oba roditelja stručno mišljenje dostavlja se centru za socijalnu skrb na području kojeg je sjedište tijela koje je odlučilo o smještaju djeteta. Ako je dijete smješteno bez odluke nadležnog tijela stručno mišljenje dostavlja se centru za socijalnu skrb boravišta djeteta.

(4) Centar za socijalnu skrb dužan je odmah razmotriti stručno mišljenje i poduzeti potrebne mjere za zaštitu dobrobiti djeteta.

Članak 51. (Ovaj članak primjenjuje se od 31. prosinca 2005. godine)

Ako bračni drugovi ne dostave stručno mišljenje sudu u roku od godine dana od dostave odluke suda iz članka 46. ovoga Zakona, smatrat će se da je tužba odnosno sporazumni zahtjev za razvod braka povučen.

----------


## mačkulina

> Mene interesira kakve su šanse po mene da pokrenem brakorazvodnu parnicu, s dvoje male djece. Nemam novaca, živim kod majke, prijavljena sam privremeno i ugovor mi ističe i 3. mjesecu kad i porodiljni. Da li je pametnije da čekam zaposlenje? Znam da on ne može dobiti razvod ako ga pokrene obzirom da sam na porodiljnom, ali da lija to mogu i kakve su mi šanse? Ne želim se dovesti u situaciju da mi sud na bilo koji način onemogući djecu ili da su djeca kod njega više nego što je to u klasičnim slučajevima - vikendi, pola godišnjeg... Bojim se da bi mogla imati problema obzirom da nemam stalan posao, niti novaca i da živim s mamom. 
> Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovorima i ispričavam da dugom pismu, ali ne nogu kraće. Hvala


činjenica da nisi u radnom odnosu, nije zapreka da pokreneš tužbu za razvod braka, ali činjeica da ne radiš nije ti baš divna okolnost jer ćeš sudu morati dokazivati čime ćeš uzdržavati djecu.

Lakše je kada si u radnom odnosu a činjenica da ne radiš ne isklučuje tvoj obvezu za uzdržavanje jer zakon kaže

Članak 209.

(1) Roditelji su dužni uzdržavati svoje maloljetno dijete.

 IV. ODREĐIVANJE UZDRŽAVANJA        

Članak 227.

(1) Pravo na uzdržavanje od bračnog, odnosno izvanbračnog druga ostvaruje se prije uzdržavanja od srodnika.

(2) Ako maćeha ili očuh imaju djecu, dužnost uzdržavanja zajednička je djeci i pastorcima.

(3) Pravo na uzdržavanje od bake i djeda iz članka 216. ovoga Zakona ostvaruje se prije uzdržavanja od maćehe ili očuha.

Članak 228.

Ako više osoba po odredbama ovoga Zakona ima istovremenu obvezu uzdržavanja, ta se obveza dijeli prema njihovim mogućnostima.

Članak 229.

(1)Ako osoba koja je po ovom Zakonu dužna prije ostalih uzdržavati nije u mogućnosti u potpunosti zadovoljiti potrebe za uzdržavanje, osoba koja traži uzdržavanje može razliku ostvariti od drugih obveznika uzdržavanja predviđenih ovim Zakonom.

(2) Ovlaštenik prava na uzdržavanje može osobe koje su podredno dužne davati uzdržavanje u smislu odredbe stavka 1. ovoga članka tužiti tužbom koja je podnesena protiv osobe koja je prije njih dužna davati uzdržavanje, ili odvojenom tužbom.
(3) Sud će u parnici iz stavka 2. ovoga članka prihvatiti zahtjev za uzdržavanje protiv osobe podredno dužne davati uzdržavanje ako tužitelj učini vjerojatnim da osoba koja je dužna prije te osobe davati uzdržavanje nije u mogućnosti u potpunosti zadovoljiti potrebe tužitelja za uzdržavanje.



Članak 230.

(1) Centar za socijalnu skrb nastojat će da se roditelji međusobno ili da se oni i dijete koje se redovito školuje nakon punoljetnosti nagode o visini, odnosno povećanju doprinosa za uzdržavanje djeteta uvijek kad je to moguće, vodeći računa o dobrobiti djeteta.

(2) Nagodba sklopljena u centru za socijalnu skrb je ovršna isprava.

(3) Nakon pokretanja parnice za uzdržavanje, sud će nastojati da se roditelji međusobno ili oni i dijete koje se redovito školuje i nakon punoljetnosti sklope sudsku nagodbu o visini, odnosno povećanju doprinosa za uzdržavanje djeteta uvijek kad je to moguće, vodeći računa o dobrobiti djeteta.

Članak 231.

(1) U parnici o uzdržavanju sud će utvrditi ukupan iznos sred*stava potrebnih za uzdržavanje.

(2) Pri ocjenjivanju potreba uzdržavane osobe sud će uzeti u obzir njezine prihode, imovinsko stanje, sposobnost za rad, mogućnost zaposlenja, zdravstveno stanje te druge okolnosti o kojima ovisi odluka o uzdržavanju.

(3) Pri ocjenjivanju mogućnosti osobe koja je dužna uzdr*žavati uzet će se u obzir njezino imovinsko stanje sva njezina primanja i stvarne moguć*nosti stjecanja povećane zarade, njezine vlastite potrebe i druge zakonske obveze uzdržavanja.

(4) Ako ocijeni da je to potrebno, sud će od osobe koja je dužna uzdržavati zatražiti da dade prokazni popis imovine uz odgovarajuću primjenu odredaba Ovršnog zakona.
(5) Ako ocijeni da je to potrebno, sud može od Ministarstva financija – Porezne uprave, Ministarstva unutarnjih poslova, Hrvatskog zavoda za mirovinsko osiguranje, Financijske agencije i drugih osoba zatražiti podatke s kojima raspolažu uz odgovarajuću primjenu odredaba Ovršnog zakona.

Članak 232.

(1) Kad se uzdržavanje traži za dijete, uzet će se u obzir i dob djeteta te potrebe za njegovo obrazovanje.

(2) Bez obzira na okolnosti iz članka 231. stavka 2. i 3. ovoga Zakona, radno sposoban roditelj ne može se osloboditi dužnosti uzdržavanja maloljetnog djeteta.

(3) Potrebe djeteta za uzdržavanje mogu se utvrditi i u povećanom iznosu, ako je to u skladu s povećanim mogućnostima roditelja koji ima obvezu plaćanja uzdržavanja, odnosno u skladu s povećanim potrebama djeteta.

(4) Ministarstvo nadležno za poslove socijalne skrbi odredit će jednom godišnje, a najkasnije do 1. travnja tekuće godine objaviti minimalne novčane iznose potrebne za mjesečno uzdržavanje djeteta, koje je dužan platiti roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom. Minimalni iznos određuje se u postotku od prosječne mjesečne isplaćene neto plaće po zaposlenome u pravnim osobama Republike Hrvatske za proteklu godinu, i to:
– za dijete do 6 godina 17% prosječne plaće,
– za dijete od 7 do 12 godina 20% prosječne plaće,
– za dijete od 13 do 18 godina 22% prosječne plaće.

(5) Ako je obveznik uzdržavanja dužan uzdržavati više djece u skladu s ovim Zakonom, obveza uzdržavanja može biti određena i u manjem iznosu od onoga u stavku 4. ovoga članka, ali tako da ne bude manja od jedne polovice iznosa iz toga stavka.
(6) Obveza roditelja koji ne živi s djetetom može biti određena i u iznosu nižem od onih iz stavka 4. i 5. ovoga članka u slučaju iz članka 211. ovoga Zakona.

na tvoje pitanje da li se može razvesti brak, zakon kaže:
2. Razvod braka

Članak 42.

(1) Razvod braka može tužbom zahtijevati bračni drug, a oba bračna druga sporazumnim zahtjevom.

(2) *Muž nema pravo na tužbu za razvod braka za vrijeme trudnoće žene ili dok njihovo dijete ne navrši godinu dana života.*

znači muž nema pravi,a ti imaš

----------


## božana

Iri, ja se sjećam tvojih postova dok si još bila trudna, već si tada imala dvojbe oko braka i čini mi se da ta situacije već dugo nije najsjajnija. Žao mi je što si se našla u tako teškom životnom periodu, ali odluku ćeš morati donijeti sama i to znaš. Mi ti možemo samo pružiti neki savjet ili utjehu, radi se o tvom životu, braku i djeci i vjerujem da si dovoljno hrabra nositi se s posljedicama svojih odluka. Slažem se da zbog djece vrijedi dobro razmisliti, ali isto tako ne zbog djece trpiti jer će trpiti i oni. Moraš misliti i na njihovu budućnost pa bih ja na tvom mjestu ipak pričekala još par mjeseci dok ne nađem stalni posao da imam zaleđe i onda krenula u brakorazvodnu parnicu. Mislim kad si do sada čekala... 
Dakle počni tražiti posao odmah, a možda u međuvremenu i izgladite sve nesporazume.

----------


## iri

*božana* hvala, rasplakala sam se na tvoj odgovor, to da me se sjećaš. 
netko tko tek sad čita ovaj post omojim problemime možda misli da pretjerujem, a ti znaš da to traje puno,puno duže. nisam nezrela nego je ovo kap koja je prelila čašu. bilo je tu prijetnji, izbacivanja iz kuće dok sam bila trudna s 1. djetetom, bio čak i jedan žešći šamar dok mi je mala bila na rukama ....
neću pokrenut brakorazvodnu parnicu dok ne nađem posao jer sam i sama došla do zaključka da tada imam veće šanse ali moram prvo napisati taj diplomski koji me ubija u pojam.
uglavnom, odlučila sam da ne želim ovako živjeti i stalno biti u strahu da li sam nešto krivo napravila.  ljudi oko nas vide da nije u redu, da to ne štima, čak i neki njegovi prijatelji su na mojoj strani.
ne želim se više miriti niti nadati čudu jer ovo sve traje predugo i znam da se stvari mogu popraviti ili promijeniti ali kratkotrajno jer "vuk dlaku mijenja ali ćud nikada"
hvala svima na odgovorima, što dosadašnjim što budućim.
bilo kakva informacije ili savjete koji bi mi mogli pomoći rado prihvaćam   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

evo ti jedan link:
http://www.babe.hr/v2/index.php?opci...&id=26&jezik=h

i jedan  :Love:

----------

